# 92F refinishing question



## stevet47 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have a 92F that had pitting and surface rust, and steel wool wasn't helping the situation, so I used rust remover on the rusted areas. Now, the rust is gone but a gold color is showing through. What is this? I assumed the gun was stainless? Is there anything I can do myself to refinish this? I was thinking about nickel plating, or something similar.
Thanks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

stevet47 said:


> I have a 92F that had pitting and surface rust, and steel wool wasn't helping the situation, so I used rust remover on the rusted areas. Now, the rust is gone but a gold color is showing through. What is this? I assumed the gun was stainless? Is there anything I can do myself to refinish this? I was thinking about nickel plating, or something similar.
> Thanks.


There is no way you can do your own nickel plating...

Gold color? If the gun was black - unless it specifically says stainless on the slide and barrel, it should be carbon steel. If it's marked stainless, or was a silver colored gun, then the upper part is stainless.

CCR refinishing is the cheapest way to go - to make the gun black again. He puts cerakote on it, which is a pretty good finish. He also does ceraplate, which is very similar to Rober's NP3. Both are nickel type finishes. Robar ads Teflon, and its probably the most rust resistant finish there is.


----------



## stevet47 (Jun 8, 2011)

The original color was silver.

It looks just like this:








except the safety on the one I am working on is silver.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, then the upper is stainless.


----------



## stevet47 (Jun 8, 2011)

Now that I am reading more, it looks like the FS might be stainless, and the F carbon steel, can anyone confirm this? Perhaps the gold I am seeing is a copper plating under the finish coating.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, the frame is annodized on both the stainless and black/brunito covered 92s.

is your frame black with the silver slide (EXACTLY like the photo), or all silver?


----------



## stevet47 (Jun 8, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, the frame is annodized on both the stainless and black/brunito covered 92s.
> 
> is your frame black with the silver slide (EXACTLY like the photo), or all silver?


Black frame with silver slide, exactly like the photo, except I also have a silver safety, like I pointed out before.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok. Sorry... 

Yes, the upper is all stainless steel.

You could just find someone local to beadblast it. But, it would require stripping off everything from the frame.

Or, if you want to leave the lower 1/2 black, just send the upper to CCR Refinishing for silver cerakote. That's the cheapest way, but it would still be very good.


----------

